# Tecumseh TC200 tiller - acceleration problem



## mroman59 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hello, I have a Tecumseh TC200 tiller which starts fine. When I pull the throttle cable it wont accelerate. There is a small spring connected to the throttle cable and the carburetor linkage. The linkage appears not to be moving very well when the throttle trigger cable is pulled. If I take my hand and move the linkage on the carburetor, either top side or bottom side of the carburetor the engine revs up fine. I am not sure if the spring is stretched out or if there is a problem wth the carburetor or a missing part. I found a repair manual on some website that might cover this issure but I have not sent away for it yet. I didnt receive a detailed parts diagram with the purchase of the tiller, just an owners manual so I cant tell if a part on the linkage is missing. 

1. Does anyone know where I could get a parts manual?
2. Does anyone know if there is a tecumseh technical support number that I could call to ask about my problem?
3. Does anyone on this forum know what the problem may be and where I could get parts?

Thanks, MR


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

This could be a starting point:

http://www.tecumsehpower.com/

That little spring is very important.... it does control the throttle but allows the governor to to have the "final say" on the engine RPM. The first thing you should do is to make sure the linkage 'after' the spring is working freely and not binding anywhere. With the engine NOT running spray some WD-40 or similar product on the linkage and move it back and forth...... you already found it when you got the engine to rev up. Make sure the linkage is "free" and try to operate the throttle control with the engine running and see if you get any results. While your at it it might not hurt to spray a little WD-40 on the rest of the throttle control components especially the cable.

Good luck and let us know how things turn out.
SABL


----------



## mroman59 (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks for your response. I believe it was the spring stretched out over the years. The linkage moved freely and I cleared it up with carburetor fluid and WD-40. Instead of buying a new spring, for now, I just clipped some of the end off and bent it over to hook back on the linkage. It works fine for now.

Thanks again,
MR


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hey MR,

Glad your tiller is in working order!! A good hardware store may have a suitable replacement spring, or best yet you might have a reliable lawn and garden center with a parts department. You can get by with the fix you have made but it is recommended that the spring be replaced so the governor can take full control of engine RPM and supply the fuel that is needed when the workload demands it.

Again, it is nice to hear that the chief (Tecumseh) is back on the warpath!!

Happy gardening,
SABL


----------

